# Hey Im new here and have a qu



## Greenboy (Jul 3, 2007)

HEY YOU GUYS IM NEW TO THIS FORUMN AND I HAVE A QUESTION TO ASK YOU. MY UNCLE JUST GOT THIS TRACTOR AND HE DOESNT KNOW WHAT TYPE OF TRACTOR IT IS THE PLATE ON THE ENGINE SAYS THAT IT IS A INTERNATIONAL HARVESTER MADE IN CHICAGO ILLIONOIS HERES THE LINK TO THE PICTURES ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED 

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z244/hunter13-07/tractor3.jpg

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z244/hunter13-07/tractor2.jpg

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z244/hunter13-07/tractor.jpg


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like one of the farmalls to me but Im not sure. Maybe someone else will know exactly what it is. Welcome to the Tractorforum.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yep..I agree with Morgan. Sure looks like a Farmall to me too.

Looks like a little TLC and a front axle ***embly and she'd be ready for another few decades of farm life .


----------



## Greenboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone else with an idea


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, maybe a little more information....like is it gas or diesel??

It it were diesel I would guess it's an early 'BMD'...or if it's gas it could be the W6 or WD6,

Hard to tell without the front axle, exhaust or just a few more clues..

Good luck,

Mark


----------

